# Toro Sprinkler Heads



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I went to change out some nozzles with Rain Bird nozzles. I noticed the head I was putting it on required a male thread when my Rain Bird nozzles have a female head. I took a closer look at the original nozzle and it was a Toro. This is the first head I've run into that was a Toro head...probably from the original installation.

Toro = female thread and Rain Bird = male thread? You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

If it's the same thread you should be able to just throw in a nipple.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

For clarification....I was referring to the thread where the nozzle screws onto, not the bottom of the whole head assembly. I haven't dug the head assembly out yet to see what the thread configuration is on the bottom of it.

@Grizzly Adam, was the nipple reference for the bottom of the head assembly or for where the nozzle itself screws onto?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

UltimateLawn said:


> For clarification....I was referring to the thread where the nozzle screws onto, not the bottom of the whole head assembly. I haven't dug the head assembly out yet to see what the thread configuration is on the bottom of it.
> 
> @Grizzly Adam, was the nipple reference for the bottom of the head assembly or for where the nozzle itself screws onto?


No, I was referring to the supply side.


----------

